# Bird safe cleaning agents



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok guys we all know that unfortunately a lot of birds die every year from exposure to cleaning agents and since most pet stores don't clue you in to what is safe to use around birds I thought that maybe we could put our heads together and make a list. Maybe including some recipes for making these so that new bird owners won't unknowingly endanger their birds. I am lucky (?) that I have an old dog with respiratory sensitivities so all the things I can use around him are bird safe. I've searched the site and couldn't find any list like this but maybe I just wasn't looking right.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I use Bicarbonated Soda and vinegar. Brilliant stuff for cleaning everything from mucky cookers to washing windows....it's very cheap as well as being friendly to animals.

http://www.thegreenstoreonline.co.uk/default.aspx/Page/118

http://www.hintsandthings.co.uk/spareroom/vinegar.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/homemaking/vinegar.html#Kitchen


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a good one.
View attachment Birdsafe cleaner.txt
I hope you can open this. I put it on Notepad.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a good one Sue, thanks. I always use Bicarb and vinegar to clean out hutches and cages etc, but I never thought to put lemon with it....that'll make is smell nice!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You could probably add the lemon to what you do now and it would help cut the vinegar smell. I love vinegar as a cleaner but I'm not too keen on my house smelling like a deli.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, clean with vinegar, wipe it over with a solution of bicarb dissolved in water and that takes away the vinegar smell. LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I found an alcohol based cleaner that smells faintly of vanilla. It seems pretty safe and i only use it in the kitchen which is away from the birds.  It's called Vanilla Fridge Wipe but its good for all surfaces.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a good one Sue, I will have to try that sometime!  Thanks!


----------

